

Real-Time APIs with RethinkDB and LoopBack - jksl
https://strongloop.com/strongblog/rethinkdb-connector-loopback-node-js-framework/

======
jakerella86
Curious to know if anyone is using RethinkDB for an IoT project (more
interested in home use)...

------
sickeythecat
Does this combination make sense if I have an Angular front end that currently
uses MongoDB?

~~~
coffeemug
RethinkDB works _really_ well with Angular and lets you build realtime
experiences very easily. Check out this screencast --
[http://knowthen.com/episode-10-building-realtime-
application...](http://knowthen.com/episode-10-building-realtime-applications-
just-got-easy/).

